# Team 1~~~Bowstring Bikini's



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Once again, since you ladies started a new thread, I deleted the old one.


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh! So Sorry Dee!! I totally forgot, but I will try not to do it again. Thanks!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

ooppss.... It's okay twilababy the girls will find us.


----------



## Mathews_Lover (Jan 12, 2010)

So question... I have been away from the site for a few months... Whats all the teams for?


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

A little competetion for the hunting season, each person gets points for the game taken throughout the season and the team with the most points wins!

I think the rules are at the top of the furom.


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Only one more week till bow season opens for me.... has anyone checked their camera's lately?? Headed to check ours in the next couple days, hopefully I will have some pics to post!

We are picking out an area to go bear hunting this year too! I am soo stoked about that! We are trying "still" hunting this year... last year we went bear hunting with a group with dogs, and we kinda liked it, but we would rather try our hand at still hunting....


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

We got our stands out last weekend! All ready to go, a week and a half left to wait. We've got I think 5 cameras out on the property right now, the cards have been loaded with good sized does and quite a few amazing looking bucks (and the neighbors dog, which the bf is flipping about about...don't need him scaring any potentials away!). We're starting to get more and more daytime shots so I that's exciting. Shooting pretty much everyday to get ready


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

We were on page 2... can you believe it.....lol.. I figured it was time to bump us back up!

How is everyone? Our season opens Wednesday (YAY), but I think my first time out will be Saturday morning... SOOOOOOOOO excited!!


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

How are you not going out tomorrow Twila???! I'm so excited for opener I can't even sleep anymore! I'm not sure there's anything that could keep me out of the stand the second I can legally be shooting out of it!!!

Went hella shopping last night for final prep. Picked up my Alpha Burly's, Scent Blocker suit, Primos Silver XP wash, shampoo, deodorant and spray and last but not least...Gum-o-flage lol. Saw it and just couldn't resist. I no longer smell anything like a girl as I'm cuttin out all the perfumey smelling shampoo and soaps now to hopefully have it all out of my hair and off my skin by Saturday dawn. I can't remember the last time I smelled this much like...well.....nothing lol

The bf's pickin me up my Rage broadheads and then I'll officially be set!!!!

The camera's have continued to be loaded with pictures. I'm practicing every free second I have and although shooting as gone well I'm fearing the "buck fever" everyone's warning me about. I'm hoping it doesn't muck me up as much as it sounds like it does so many others.

To call me determined to the point of obsession is an understatement at this point


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, unfortunately I have this huge meeting at work that I absolutely HAVE to be at, especially if I want an upcoming promotion! This meeting was planned for Tuesday, and I had my opening day planned out..... O well, I suppose it wasnt meant to be. However, I may be able to get out Wednesday evening!! 

I think you are ready, Messica! I would try not to worry about they warn you about, you know you got to live and learn either way.... I am defiantly rooting for you, and I will say a little prayer for you first thing in the morning! I am kinda jealous..... 

Keep us posted on how it goes!!


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

Picked up my license tonight! Got an extra doe tag because I'm hunting in a management area...hey a girl can dream right?! :tongue:

Trucks all packed, clothes are all washed, tag in hand...Saturday morning can't come fast enough now!!!!


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck Messica!!

I am ready for tomorrow morning too!! Decided I am hunting out of the blind the first morning, just have not decided exactly where, yet.... decisions, decisions....

Anyone else heading out this weekend?


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

*Biggest *DOH* ever!!!! lol*

I wrote about how my first bow opener ever went when I got home this past weekend. I didn't want to forget a thing, so it's allll there lol. Sorry so long...copy and pasted from sharing with family....

*Well, this year has been so full of surprises so far. All good ones lol, so no complaining there. Meeting Ryan was definitely the biggest and best one though, and it's through him that I've discovered the art of bowhunting. I call it an art because of the beauty of it all. Watching all the hard work and practice evolve into skill, the conservation effect, being literally IN nature, listening, watching, being more intuned with my senses than I ever thought I could be...I think it's just one of those things only those who have ever felt driven enough to attempt it will every understand.


Most of my entire summer was spent preparing. First carefully researching which bow would be best for me. After gathering tons of information and shooting a bunch I decided on a Hoyt Kobalt. Some people said it was too light, too unforgiving, I took that as a challenge and rose to it. Within weeks I was shooting 2 inch groups consistently at 20 yards, slowly working my way up to 30 yards, and now I can even usually stick the bear target at 40. As opener drew closer I got my boots, scent blocker suit, broadheads...I carefully avoided all my perfumes, even showering with shampoo and soap that made me smell like nothing. I was all consumed with thoughts of that first day, the idea that if all the pieces fell into place I might just have a chance...and wouldn't you know it, that's exactly what I'd get.


I made the regular weekend haul up to Parkers Prairie on Friday September 17th. Ryans mom and dad came over for a bit shortly after I got there and we saw a bunch of deer around the far stand. Two does got up on hind legs to brawl and through binoculars I watched a buck chase a fawn into the corn. Butterflies... Ryan, Slim and I headed over to Scheisty's for dinner and a beer. I was almost too nervous and excited to eat. I knew what I was going to attempt to do in a mere 24 hours and although I had spent so much time preparing I still wasn't sure I was ready in so many ways. My brain was toast, exhausted with all the anticipation and lack of sleep the entire week before. When we got home I was so ready for the sleep I knew only Ryans arms could finally bring me...but then Slim mentions that trash looks strewn around in the garage. Ryan grabs a .22 and flicks on the light. POP, POP, POP. Skunk!!!!! While snooping around they find another one, but it escapes the garage into the cover of darkness. They were amped, talking about what great cover scent it would be. I stood on Slims tailgate watching it all play out, hoping to stay out the way, gobsmacked but silent observer, literally tasting the overwhelming stench of the white striped wild cat, smoking a cigarette wondering how the hell I ended up here. I had a moment where reality seemed to slip. It was second nature to them, normal, while to me, I could have been standing on another planet. That's just not the sort of thing that happens where I come from. At the same time it felt right, and oddly comfortable. As predicted I slept well, first time all week. Turns out I'd need that more than I knew...


Looking at the pictures from the deer camera's the previous couple weeks Ryan was pretty sure going out in the morning would be useless. Honestly, I wonder if he really believed that or if he just missed me and needed the down time. Morning is when most of the big bucks were showing up, apparently that wasn't his priority. We slept in, soaking in every moment of snuggling we had. Being apart all week is so hard... Woke up and had a good breakfast. Did some shooting. Relaxed a bit and did some more shooting. Washed my clothes making them smell like dirt and when the time came I dutifully took one last non-yummy smelling shower before getting suited up. Putting on the camo face paint was surreal. Especially with Ryan standing next to me at the mirror. It was like we were playing a grown up version of dress up together, with hardly a tea party at the end though! I ate a bowl of plan oatmeal to calm my tummy, and popped in my scent free gum. Shot one last time, nailed my target. I was ready. At 5:30pm we walked.


The stand he built for me is situated next to the crab apple trees, overlooking a field of clover, and a pond that's butted up to a corn field. It's beautiful there. Climbing up into my spot I again wondered how I ended up here, in this place, about to attempt what I've been driving so hard to accomplish. Thankfully then came the focus. A focus I'd never had before. I could hear every bug, every blade of grass move. I watched corn stalks sway and wondered was that...? It got a bit darker and the frogs started croaking. A duck flew up from the pond and my heart jumped. The sun started to set and then Ryan whispers..."there." I look and realize I'm on a rollercoaster. Again my heart leaps up at the sight of a fawn emerging from the corn. A doe follows. And then another. I almost couldn't breathe. With every step they take closer the adrenaline surges through my body and I tremble more and more. It reaches a point where I think my head is going to explode and then, he takes my hand and gives it a squeeze. He smiles, having more confidence in me than I could ever have in myself. I take a deep breath, and smile back. It brings a very welcome slight relief. He checks the range finder as I try to visualize vitals, not watching them so much anymore but thinking about my upcoming task at hand. I start to regain my composure, and focus. I quickly realized however that three deer equal 6 eyes. And 6 eyes are a hell of a lot tougher to evade than 2 that might take the occasional trip downward while chomping on some clover offering me an opportunity to draw back. Ryan whispers again, asking if I can draw back from sitting. Usually I can easily but the rush has left me shockingly weak. They spook shortly after. One stomps her foot in protest and then utters what sounds to me almost like a startling growl that sends the three off. He reports that likely alerted all the deer on the property, it was over, we'd try again tomorrow. And the rollercoaster plummets...


It was getting pretty dark at that point and we agreed the night was a bust. Ryan started closing up the windows and we were about to turn around for the door when he glances back one more time and no ****, there's a fawn standing maybe 10 yards from the stand. Neither of us saw or heard him move up, and he obviously wasn't concerned with the minor commotion we'd been making while packing up to leave. He asks me if I want to stay, is it too dark to make a shot, I wasn't sure but despite the horrifying feelings the rollercoaster bubbled up I found myself almost craving the ride again. He slowly started opening the windows, got two and then the fawn walked off. In the distance a small buck followed the edge of the corn. A doe followed. And then turned off his path and straight toward us. Butterflies... She seemed a bit more relaxed than the three. Chomping clover closer, and closer. Ryan checked his range finder and told me to draw back. My head and heart immediately filled with an internal chaos I've never experienced before and hope to never again and then, peace. It was odd. It was as if I couldn't hear anything but her. Couldn't see anything but her. There was nothing but her and I there, and it was beautiful. I thanked God for the moment, hoping for his blessing and then I knew what would come next. I lined up, string to the tip of my nose, staring intensely at my sights level, and then 20 yard pin. My hands were strong but tensed, I had to think to relax them, finger ready...just like he taught me. And then I squeezed ever so gently...and it flew. I prayed for accuracy. It didn't sound like the targets I'd shot hundreds of times before, nor did it sound like the zip of the ground that I'd shot plenty of too when first learning. I didn't want her to suffer, it's what I dreaded most. She stumbled back but then stood there for a moment. Half stumbled half walked back to some taller weeds closer to the pond and I watched her back legs go wobbly. I thought for sure she was about to go down, but then to my surprise she started to walk off. Ryan watched her through binoculars all the while telling me it was a good broadside shot, behind the crease of the shoulder, a few inches up from the brisket. Blood was pouring. Once she was out of sight we climbed out of the stand and went to look for my arrow. I had an Lumenok on and we figured it must still be in her as it was nowhere to be found on the ground. I started to second guess my shot but he assured me it was a good one, he'd seen the hit and watched her bleed. We had no flashlights so we walked back to the house hand in hand. He was so proud.


Slim and Dave had gone out, and come back, as had Ryans dad Larry. His mom was there with Brittany too. We shared the news, the boys gathered flashlights and then off we went to see if we could track her. Back at the clover it took just a few minutes for Slim to find my arrow. Nock unlit, but covered up to my pink and white blazers with bright red blood. It had passed right through. Where I hit her the grass was puddled in blood also. Where she stopped further back in the taller weeds by the pond another puddle, and a trail leading off to where ever it was that she walked. We were able to track her by the bright red blood about 50 yards, and then lost the trail. Larry reassured me with every step it was no big deal, we'd find her in the morning. That I'd done a good job, the blood was bright and plenty. Looked like a heart shot, even if I'd just nicked it he was sure it did the trick. She'd probably be down not far from where we found last blood. Probably did a "death jump" and that's what threw us off. It sounded awful, but it is what it is I suppose. We headed back to the house. Ryan held my hand and told me once again how proud he was of me. What an amazing woman I am. It was pitch dark so he didn't see my tears. I was so proud of myself too, and so happy to be there with him, feeling so lucky, and overwhelmed with feelings of love and pride and accomplishment...I just couldn't hold it in anymore and stopped trying. The release felt wonderful, and was well needed.


Tried to sleep that night, without much success. Got up, ate a little something and then we all headed out to look again. The daylight emphasized that my hit had been a good one. All the Lahman men came out to help again, including little Nick-bear, who kept sayin "hi Jess!" over and over. I appreciate the giggles that little boy brings me every time I see him. The blood was almost neon, glowing against the grass, and there seemed to be so much more of it than the night before. We picked up the trail again and moved out further, and then lost it again. Then we'd find it again and move out further, and then we'd lose it again. I was back on the rollercoaster. Every time someone would say got blood here, and here, and here...I'd imagine coming up on her, finally. To hold her head in my hands and complete the journey...but that would never come to pass. We searched for hours, all of us. And walked quite some ways out but to no avail. The blood stopped and there was no more. She was gone, and initially I was devastated. I looked at where I'd hit her to where we last found droplets and although they reassured me she didn't suffer in my heart I believe she had to have. It was so far. All the stop and go. I imagined what she'd been through. I wondered if she was scared. If she knew what was happening to her. My heart hurt for her, for that. This journey was complete, the ending was just very different than I'd anticipated it to be, and there wasn't a thing I could do to change that.


Ryan and I went out on the wheeler, zig zagging the 40 acres one more time just to be sure we didn't miss her elsewhere. The sun was warm then. It felt good to be close to him. I could see in his eyes he so desperately wanted to make it better. I know he hates when I hurt, and despite my attempts to hide it from him he knew I was. Back inside when he went to make me lunch, he reminded me that he loves me and just wants me to be happy. I knew that, but it was good to hear anyway.


We went out again Sunday night but to the far stand this time and didn't see much. A cat. Which came with a story I'll keep to myself lol, but other than that it was really just an evening of quiet together, listening to the noises of deer crunching on corn that were hidden just inside the rows. As we left we saw several deer grazing in an adjacent field, and held hands again as we walked back in the moonlight. He told me then that afternoon when his buddy Kyle stopped over he asked "so when are you gonna marry that girl?" I was shocked, not sure what to say and waited on pins and needles for him to divulge what his response was... His eyes told me everything, even though he smiled and sarcastically said he told him he wasn't sure. He's so sure. And so am I. We both know it. I'm so infinitely greatful we finally found each other. I've never been this happy, never knew I could be 



And that about wraps up my very first bow opener. Came home last night and am hoping the week flies by so I can get up there asap and try again, desperately seeking that same insane rush, fully addicted to it now, just hopefully next time finding an ending with different results. I say different results, and not better, because despite the loss I still feel like I've gained something amazing. The experience, even as it was is something I'm not sure I'd trade for anything. I can't quite put my finger on it but in a way it almost seems like it turned out exactly as it was supposed to. I have to believe it happened just as it did for a reason. I trust that it did.





Much luck to everyone else that's headed out this season! I hope it's a safe and good one for all!


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow. What an awesome weekend you had, and you put it into words with a great talent! You brought tears to my eyes several times. This reminded me of my first muzzle loader hunt, couldn't find her either, and it still kills me, so I have been on this ride and I feel ya! 

My first time out was not quite as exciting, but I enjoyed it. I set up in a blind on a piece of little known property not too far from the house a little before sunrise. I had been sitting for about an hour, and could see pretty good when a good size doe appeared on my right. Unfortunately, I had set up in the blind to shot out the front, not the right. She was only a few yards off and any movement would have been detected, so I admired her for about 20 minutes until she was out of sight. I did not see anything else the rest of the day, but all of my preparation and hard work was worth that 20 minute entertainment!


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow Messica, what an amazing story. Brought tears to my eyes too! It was written so beautifully. You are so lucky to have such a supportive partner to share the roller coaster with. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Not to take anything away from what was obviously a "very emotional event" for you.. but stories like that give the anti-hunters a lot of "ammo" to use against us. As it is, anti-hunters say we have a hugely unfair advantage.. and I can somewhat understand their feelings/viewpoint when reading descriptions, and seeing video of "hunts" where there is no scouting and/or studying of the game behavior and patterns and "signs" by the person hunting, using a fully enclosed structure for "tree stand" in addition to full camo and face paint etc, someone else ranges the distances, and the "hunters" are not even prepared to search for downed animal when purposely choosing to hunt at dusk, and so forth. (no flashlights etc.) 

Think about some of the hunting TV shows or videos you may have seen.. which ones makes you feel better about the hunt? Ones where the hunters obviously spend a lot of time outoors learning about map reading, safety and survival, weather, animal behavior, scouting, searching, maybe spending hours of hiking to find the animals then "stalk" close enough to harvest an animal, (and/or other examples of real outdoors skills and "fair chase" etc.) *Or* the videos/TV shows that are obviously on private fenced "hunting club" type of places, a well-maintained gravel road to the "stand" (which resembles a fully equipped small house or appartment) located next to feeders where the semi-tame animals feed at the same time every day, the "guide" drives the "hunters" to the elevated "stand" in a large off-road vehicle, the "guide" tells the "hunter" not to shoot a large buck, because the guide knows the "trophy buck" will be along in 8 minutes... With the first example, even anti-hunters would have to admit it was a true "hunt", while in the second example, they'd be justified in saying it was just an "animal kill", not a hunt.

And all the vivid descriptions of "wondering if the animal was suffering, if it was terrified" etc.. THAT REALLY does not sit well with anti-hunters and average citizens, and is a huge factor in strengthening the anti-hunting groups.

And while it sounds like every possible effort was made to find the downed animal, in some areas whether or not you retrieved the animal, your hunt would be over for the year, (unless you had tags for more than one) since number of tags sold are to control how many animals are KILLED, not just put in the freezer.

Again, I'm not trying to take anything away from your very emotional event, time and memories associated with the boyfriend and such, but please remember that ANYONE can read these posts, and with the continued loss of places that will allow hunting, more and more regulations on hunting, and the huge political power of the anti-hunters and "city slickers"... we need to remember that each of us can have a huge impact to the positive, or to the negative.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable and safe hunting season!


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess my only response to what you said Outdoor Gal is that people that are against hunting are going to continue to be against it and nothing you or anyone else tells them is going to change their minds. 

I'm not going to never talk about my experiences just because people like that exist. I wrote what I did not to create "ammo" for those that don't support my rights in this country to hunt, I wrote it to recount my experience, so that I can look back on it and remember years down the road as can my children if they decide to partake someday. And I brought it here to share with my team members, I thought that was the absolute point of this board, to share and offer guidance and support. Pardon me if I didn't realize I needed to walk on pins and needles and skew my truth just in case someone looking around a board full of something they hate might be able to add another sentence to their argument...

I feel like you're implying my experience was that of someone that shot at targets in a yard and then one day just up and went and sat in an air conditioned tree stand with a feeder underneath it while near domesticated deer came up in droves for me to pick and choose. You're so far off the mark I'm beyond offended. I'm pretty sure many others would be too at your implication that anything other than a months long stalking hunt is unsportsman like and should never be discussed just in case someone who doesn't like hunting maybe hears it and gets their undies in a bunch about it. I did nothing wrong, and I'd venture to guess most people would agree with me, so why hide it????

99% of my family doesn't hunt. The vast majority of their responses in reading about how my weekend went were that of -in short- "you know, I wish more hunters exhibited the compassion you do. Most just seem to love to kill and we were worried about how we were going to respond to you if that's how you felt too when we found out how it went. It was nice to know you took it so seriously, that you cared about what you were doing" The rest were merely that of "bummer but congratulations, when you are you going to head out and try again?" How anyone could twist that into something ugly is beyond my comprehension.


Being new to bow hunting I'd be very interested in hearing which areas an unretrieved harvest would make a bow hunter ineligible to hunt per their remaining tags. I've never heard that before. And this week after talking to quite a few hunters about what happened many have told me at some point or another what happened to me is bound to happen to us all. I've never once heard of anyone ripping up their tag at that point and not continuing on. 

I do have an additional doe tag, because I'm hunting in a management area. So total I have two. I do plan to fill them both God willing. With how many deer I see littering the sides of the roads up there going to waste hit by cars I have no moral or ethical qualms doing so. FTR I feel great about the hunt I had at this point, the preparing, the scouting, the advantages and non-advantages I had. As a single mother of two I think I did a pretty damn good job with what I had to work with and I'm proud of it. So your concern of taking anything away from my experience? no worries there, I can assure you.


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

To add Outdoor Gal, what should I have done in your opinion?

Should I have NOT shared how my opening weekend went with the members of my team on an archery/bow hunting board?

Should I have lied about how my opening weekend went?

Should I NOT have expressed that I was sad about not being able to recover my deer?

About how I cared if she suffered?

How do you honestly think a hunter caring about what the animal is experiencing could be used by anti-hunting groups against them? 

What would you have done differently if my experience had been yours?


Again, I'm extremely green this being my very first year to bow hunting so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

twilababy - glad to hear you had a good time out!!! I know what you mean about being happy just being out, that's how Sunday went for me too. All the work beforehand definitely made it all worth it


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

:set1_signs009:

Messica, very well said! :set1_applaud::set1_applaud:

I was getting very upset:angry: reading the response given by Outdoorgal, I do try to respect everyone's opinion, but sometimes they make it hard! I was calculating my response to her while I was still reading, but then you put into words much better than I ever could! 

I too was under the impression that this was an archery/hunting forum, and I thought we could express our feelings as we felt and not worry about how others felt. We are in a competition to get the most points by killing the most animals, right? 

Again, very well said. I think you are doing great for your first bowhunt! I wish you all the luck, and I hope you do not let this one opinion damper your future postings! :thumb:


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks twilla, I think there were just a whole lot of assumptions going on there...which is crummy. Rather than give me the benefit of the doubt it was just assumed I did all sorts of things wonky and wrong and that was really unfair. 

For the record, I did scout. As much as I could. But being as I live over an hour away from the property I only had the weekends to do so, which left most of the task up to him. I'm planning on moving up there early summer of next year, you can bet I'll be more involved then but just because I couldn't be this year didn't mean I should abstain from hunting altogether. Or at least I didn't think it should. TONS of hunters I know don't have the opportunity to do *any* of that, especially if they're hunting on public land, I wouldn't discredit them for that. Additionally, I'd love to hunt out of a stand. I rifle hunted out of a tree stand once but know what? The bf just bought his property a few years ago, a farming plot, which means no trees! Yet. He's planted hundreds in anticipation (with my help!) of providing good cover for the deer in the area but it's going to obviously take several years for them to get to a point where we can put a stand in them. Camo face paint is used by every bow hunter I know, I'm not sure what the hang up is there. Do you wear camo clothing? Or use scent blocking base layers, boots, sprays/washes? If you do I'm not sure how you see that as any different than some smudges of brown on one's face. As far as having him use a range finder for me IT WAS MY FIRST BOW HUNT EVER!!!! I was quaking in my boots and needed a bit of help!!!! Would you rather I have guessed and gut shot the deer??? Or worse??? I'm confident in my shooting abilities at known distances, most people are, I didn't realize using a range finder, or having someone help me the first few times I go out by reporting a range was so taboo! No feeders, no fences. And yikes, calling me unprepared for not bringing flashlights??! My stand (which isn't anything more than an empty box a couple feet off the ground with a few windows and a door) isn't but several hundred yards from the house (no gravel road leading to it, and we *walk* through the brush to and from it). We PLANNED to go back in for flashlights to one, give the deer a chance to settle and pass instead of scaring it up to move out further, and two because hunting is a family thing for them. If Slim would have gotten a deer up the road on his 40 we'd have met up and headed over there to help him too. If I'd of hit the deer at dawn we'd have done THE EXACT SAME THING. Head back to the house, gather the crew and go out as a family. I certainly wasn't going to jump out and start tracking with flashlights immediately out of the stand. Do people even do that??? I live in MN. That night the temps got down into the 40's. It's nothing to let a deer lie over night if it's taken at dusk and can't be found right away. That's not being unprepared, that's common sense around here.

I guess I'm just shocked. I haven't had ANYONE, hunter or non (and I have quite a few vege/vegan friends) say anything negative to me after reading about the experience with my deer up until now. I certainly didn't expect that reaction here...


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Messica, don't let ANYONE rain on your parade! What you wrote is what every bowhunter experiences. Your emotions were raw and very real. You put your story out there, vulnerable, stand by it and be proud. I am so proud of you. Reading your enthusiasm and dedication to a new sport is inspiring. You are a natural wordsmith and I look forward to reading your future hunting adventures. The reason you are here is for support, and I stand behind you and support you! Keep it up!!


----------



## wet wood (May 12, 2010)

Outdoor Gal I thought Messica post was positive and yours was negative. Outdoor Gal you need to chill a little and Messica great story
and good luck.


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Headed out to try again this evening.... There is rain moving in tommorrow, so hopefully the deer will move some, despite the heat! Going to try my luck in the climber... will be the first time bowhunting out of one, so hopefully all my practice pays off!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay girls my season starts this Friday. I have been out putting tree stands up and taking care of my grandma who fell and broke a hip. Sorry I have not been chatting it up with you all. I will be able to be around in the stand with my phone. I hope to send you all some pics. It looks like a great opening weekend here in Oklahoma.


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

GOOD LUCK tothewoodz! And good luck to any Bowstring Bikini's hunting this week(end)! I leave for Illinois in 2.5 weeks!!


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Gotta bump us back to the first page. Bowstring Bikinis...are you seeing anything?? I'm hunting in one week!


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been out as much as I can... and I have seen 11! But couldn't get shots on any.. usually they are out of range, and the deer are not coming to calling right now.. soooooo I will keep on trying! I love just getting out there, if I get to see some of God's beauty it is a blessing, and one day I will get my meat...lol. 

How is everyone else doing? anyone on the board yet?


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Messica, I don't want to bring up a subject that seems to have been talked about days ago, but I don't get on often and this is the first chance I've gotten to read your story and the comments there after. I have to say your story is wonderful! I to have a similar story. Was my first hunt EVER, my description of what was the best archery day of my life. It's all posted on www.shootlikeagirl.com. The entire event much layed out like yours. The feelings I had as the day approached, the butterflies in my stomach to the noises in the woods being amplified by a thousand. Noises I otherwise would not have heard. Your experience is nothing any different than any other hunter/or archer has not experienced. Outdoors girl, you yourself have experienced this feeling. To take a wonderful story and turn it into a mockery for Messica is a shame. Perhaps your experience was one that gained you grief from those anti-hunters. If this is the case I suggest you take a story like this and post it on every anti-hunting board out there. Hunters are proud beings, we are closer to the circle of life than any other...Just my opinion. Be proud of it....

We should be champions for our fellow archers, our fellow female archers. We should encourage and give praise when that "OMG" moment happenes. Nothing unethical was done in this hunt. Therefore what others or those ANTI-HUNTING folk say is an issue or should be brought up here in a hunting forum. 

As a fellow female archer Messica, I am proud of your accomplishment and proud to have you on my team.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

On a seperate note...my hunting bow will be shipped to me next week. Looking like Im going to get to sit in a stand next weekend. Hope to take down a few this hunting season!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck, goofyswife! 

Messica, have you been able to get out anymore?


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Finally!*











My 6 pt, weighed in at about 150lbs!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!!! Congrats, Twilababy


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Woohoo!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

YAY!!! Congrats!!


----------



## twilababy (Aug 9, 2010)

TTT..... we can't get too close to the bottom..

How is everyone doing? Anymore success yet?

I hope to be successful again this weekend.. We are in rut, and the deer are a movin!!! Very excited to get out Friday and Saturday!!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

None here. The bucks are running doe all over the place ....well everywhere but in front of me.. 

Hopefully Ill get one soon. Its been Way warm here this week. Some folks had to break out the thermacells...lol IN NOVEMBER. 

Plan to get out tomorrow morning. Hoping to get a good shot at one..keep your fingers crossed.


----------

